# Here's What Happened to Jack and Carrie



## Aphrodite (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello. This is Carrie.

A few days ago, Jack and I were banned for a week because we both got into a forum argument with trolls and used curse words. We were banned for "name calling", but just for a week. All well and good. At least one of the trolls we argued with was banned as well. Fair treatment by the moderators for us all.

But the next day, I logged in to check something, and I got a message saying I had been banned for life because of "single user multiple accounts", or something to that effect. Jack was banned for life for the same reason.

Well, of course we have multiple accounts on the same computer, because we're both members under different user names, and we have only one computer at home now.

I might mention that the moderators had NO PROBLEM with this when we donated money and became forum supporters. No problem at all. Money talks, doesn't it?

So, moderators, please either reinstate us after a week, or please refund a pro-rated portion of both our donations, and remove us from the "recurring yearly donations" list. And then put your one bullet in your gun Barney Fife and go after some real criminals.

Jack and I have had a great week so far in MC and IC. And we have found another marriage forum to continue with, based upon a recommendation from our MC.

We're going to make it. You can bet on that. I won't stand for any other outcome.


----------



## raven3321 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you for clarifying that. Those of us who have rooting for you deserve to know you're OK and doing fine. Appreciate the update.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

TY for your update and I wish the best of the lucks for both of you.

it surely seems like a bad excuse the reason for you two being permanently banned, (in yours and Walter case), because every couple posting in the forum would have to be banned under the same principle.

I wish you the best in your journey, and yes as you said the fair action in this case has to be the reimburse of the fee or the or the reactívation of your accounts again.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 4, 2014)

raven3321 said:


> Thank you for clarifying that. Those of us who have rooting for you deserve to know you're OK and doing fine. Appreciate the update.


Thanks raven.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 4, 2014)

manticore said:


> TY for your update and I wish the best of the lucks for both of you.
> 
> it surely seems like a bad excuse the reason for you two being permanently banned, (in yours and Walter case), because every couple posting in the forum would have to be banned under the same principle.
> 
> I wish you the best in your journey, and yes as you said the fair action in this case has to be the reimburse of the fee or the or the reactívation of your accounts again.


And thank you MC.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Which site have you gone to. A lot of us would like to follow your further adventures.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Please send a PM to Yungster regarding whatever contribution you made.

Your account will be disabled in 24 hours, unless you choose to continue posting. In that case it will be disabled immediately.


----------

